# new corsa



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

waiting for a new corsa, i bit the bullet and bought a blue /white Merckx corsa size 58, waiting for delivery in ten days. so far have a campy seatpost aero nos, and a cinelli x/a stem and a bid on a new 2006 chorus crankset (non carbon) will use either campy record or mavic brakes, would like downtube shift but may succum to ergo, wheels? tires for sure vittoria. bars cinelli. seat sella italia..............


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*sizes?*

? are seatposts on corsas 27.2 mm and what is size of bottom bracket other than Italian, My lbs said a 111mm BB ;seller on ebay said campy 102mm this for a double chainring.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Seatpost should be 27.2. The BB is definitely Italian. Size should be 70x102 for a double; the 111 mm is for triples.


----------

